# Practice Dates @ Hobby Stop West in Toledo, OH



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

The kind folks of Hobby Stop West in Toledo will be setting road course practice up for this Sunday the 18th, and Sunday the 1st a couple weeks later. 

the address is:
2676 Woodville Road Northwood, Ohio 4361 in the Great Eastern Shopping Center. 

If you need a visual aid to find it, it's behind the McDonalds, next to the Dollar Store. 

Hope to see a bunch of you there, doors open at 10am!


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

So excited!!!!


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet! This is great news


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

12 hours until doors open for the first of 2 practice dates.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks to the Hobby Stop crew for allowing today's practice day. Remember next practice day there is the 1st.


----------

